# Eheim 2262 3/4" spraybar



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

After being out of the hobby for 6yrs I'm currently starting up another tank. This time I'm running a Eheim 2262 and I filled it with the following media;

*TOP*
green screen short legs
5L Eheim Substrat Pro in Eheims' media bag
3/4" Synfil poly mat
3/4" Synfil poly mat
2" 20ppi Poret foam
1" 10ppi Poret foam (I originally used a 2" piece but the lid wouldn't close)
5L Eheim Ehfimech
green screen long legs
*BOTTOM*

Filled to the top;









_*Just an FYI, the stock 2260/2262 spraybar specs are;
- 15 3/4" wide
- 1/2" I.D.
- 12x - 5/32" diameter holes_

The first thing I do with a new filter is make a PVC intake and spraybar. The spraybar is 37" wide and I'm using 3/4" I.D. PVC. The output of the 1262 pump is 5/8" in diameter so I drilled 17x - 1/8" diameter holes which equals 5/8" in diameter. I made multiple spraybars out of cheap white PVC first before drilling the black PVC. I tested 5/32 and 3/16 holes. I liked 1/8 holes the best because I could use more holes and they were spaced closer together. Being closer together really makes the top of the water ripple as you can see in the video below.

*Spraybar. *





*90° elbow (please excuse the dust from the sand.*  )


----------



## Bobsled (Jan 28, 2019)

Nice, but, I was hoping you would have shown a bottom looking up view in that first video.


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

I switched it up and made a new one. It's 40" wide and has 11 holes that are 3/16" in diameter.

The holes in the bar are positioned at 90°. When I pointed them more towards the surface the 2262 wants to shoot water out of the tank when I remove the glass lid(s). Even at 90° it still has plenty of surface agitation. 


















I found one of my old FX5 spraybar videos. I don't remember how many holes it had but it was around the same width but had 1/8" diameter holes.


----------



## Bobsled (Jan 28, 2019)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## AV8TOR (Feb 23, 2019)

Sub-Mariner said:


> I switched it up and made a new one. It's 40" wide and has 11 holes that are 3/16" in diameter.


How did you secure the spray bar to the tank?


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

AV8TOR said:


> Sub-Mariner said:
> 
> 
> > I switched it up and made a new one. It's 40" wide and has 11 holes that are 3/16" in diameter.
> ...


The two 90° elbows keep it secure.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## AV8TOR (Feb 23, 2019)

Sub-Mariner said:


> The two 90° elbows keep it secure.


Same on the other end but plugged. Great job!


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

AV8TOR said:


> Sub-Mariner said:
> 
> 
> > The two 90° elbows keep it secure.
> ...


That was actually my intake but yeah for the spraybar one end has the pump output hose connected to a little piece of PVC and the other end is capped.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------

